# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  امکان تغییر رشته از تجربی به ریاضی توی کنکور هست؟

## nidorma

میدونم که مهلت ویرایش تموم شده اما من خودم ایران نبودم و دادم به یکی از آشناها ثبت نامم کنه . اونم به دستور پدر مادرم برام زد تجربی  :Yahoo (21):  دیپلمم تجربیه و تو قلمچی های تجربی ترازم حدودا ۶۳۰۰ اما از بهمن تصمیم گرفته بودم کنکور ریاضی شرکت کنم. تازگیا که فرم ثبت ناممو دیدم متوحه شدم تجربیه  :Yahoo (21):  هیچ راهی هست واسه تغییر دادن رشته ؟

----------

